# MultiMin 90 useage



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been reading on the forum about some folks who use an injectable form of copper/selenium/manganese/zinc such as multimin 90 on their herds with good results. I have a doe this year that developed a case of staph dermititis that I would like to use this product on. 

I have found that I can get the multimin 90 from my vet for $55. I have a few questions about it though, before I order it:


Are there various brands of this product in the injectable form? I saw the product at Valley Vet but needs a vet rx. 

Does anyone know yet of a brand that is not rx?

How often do I give it? Do all the minerals last the same amount of time? Would one of the levels, say copper, for instance, last longer, and so would I then need to give another injection of bo-se between the multimin shots?

How close could it be given to a copper bolus, time-wise?

I'm thinking of using this product on my buck and my largest doe, who can be harder to bolus, and any goats that might need a little extra boost at various times and just need a little more info on its useage before I order it. Thanks so much!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The article I put up in the last big copper thread, had the RX used against the OTC brand and the control got nothing. Both the RX And the OTC had the same type of results, and this was on incoming calves...so it is certainly going to be part of my incoming stock routine when I bring in new stock....BUT, as of now I have not been able to get any feedback from phone calls or emails to find out what the OTC injectable was called because I can't google it and find it anywhere. I just got a perscription and filled it with Valley Vet, I will be butchering one of the bucklings I kept as a pen mate this winter, so I will be sending in a liver on him to see if the injections monthly (1cc per 100 pounds) is working. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Vicki. I missed that article somehow. I'll look for it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was last month and I think it said something like "Copper yet again" or something like that. I will look tonight if I have time. Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=19182.0

And since it's the 4th time I have referenced that article, I think I am going to put it in goatkeeping 101  V


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Only the oral formulations of the same product are otc. Any injection is Rx. 
Love Mineral Max 2! High zinc and lots of good immune boosting for stress times.
To me the copper and selenium are really rather low dosage but love being able to boost zinc so easily rather than dietarily since it is so vital and overlooked...just a tip- it is in people as well. 
Acne- herpes-staph-allergies- many things are symptoms of zinc levels too low.
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I facebooked the university once again, emailed them and asked if someone could please at least give me a number for the correct department head...we shall see. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I found the article Vicki, thanks. I was actually looking in goatkeeping 101 already! I do remember that copper thread, just missed your link to the cattle research. I too tried to google the inject-a-min and came up with a supplement with vitamins A, D, E, and such. The two injectables used were supposed to contain the same minerals wern't they? Then I got to thinking maybe they were using two different products, but that wouldn't make sense. It's funny they'd do research on a product that isn't available.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

I looked into multi-min heavily a year ago for using with the cattle.
Our newer ranch is in an area that is more prone to copper problems, then we are here. (it is a couple of hours to the E of us here). And down there, folks sing the praises of multi-min 90. So like a true skeptic, I looked into all the research behind it. I can't say that I was impressed for cattle use. It seemed a bit impractical for cow calf operations. For feedlots, shipping, weaning... might be the perfect boost they need for the three /4 week period it seems to mostly hit. 
One study I read had the differences posted between a control -nothing, copper bolusing and multi-min 90. This study was comparing copper levels. While the multi-min had immediate raised levels, they fell super quick and were gone as quck as the rose and nothing left at 2 months I believe. On the other hand the copper bolus raised much slower but maintained fairly evenly and stuck around until month 5 I believe and gradually went away. The control was nothing but a good mineral which they were all on.
Another study was comparing just mineral to multi-min 90 plus mineral. 

It is marketed for being excellent for high stress situations where the minerals are made available quickly and that is really what it is good for.
Weaning calves would be a good use for it here. 
It also listed pre breeding, calving, shipping, ect... 
for us, with giving the cattle a shot means having to gather the cattle and put them through the chute and give a shot. It is not feasable or stressfree to the cattle to be doing this every couple of months. Normally we only put the cattle through the chute every fall for vaccinations. We do give shots at brandings to the calves and shots at weaning also.
I think when used in conjunction with other things, it could be an important asset to many folks, but used solely, it is not going to equally replace other things. 

Whether for goats or cows, I think if you are using it knowing it's lifespan, then it could work well for you . If you are using it on goats you just bought, or just sold, or before a show or at kidding ect... but it is only a piece of the pie and isn't meant to be replacing other parts of your pie. I will try to look for those two studies again.
I did use it on all my milkers as they kidded this past spring and then followed it with a bolus a few weeks later, but I am not sure that I will do that regularly. They just needed a quicker boost than the bolus seems to give them. And sure enough by the end of the week with the shot they were looking much better. And I was mostly concerned about selenium levels which I did test for also.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

Now, I know that it is not a big deal to give a dairy goat a shot like it is a range cow, so it is a bit different, but just know that you can't equally replace one thing for the other.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> it is only a piece of the pie and isn't meant to be replacing other parts of your pie.


Exactly !! It is great to have on hand for any stress time when mineral drop could cause break in immune function leading to more serious illness. I learned to use it from cattle farmers before there was any widespread easily accessible goat info- pre internet. I had chocolate LaMancha's with red skirts and after 2 treatments with Mineral Max they shed out to the most lovely black goats you ever saw so you can imagine what it did for the rest of their performance. We depend on good loose mineral mix and bolusing every 90 days with half the 6 month dose but I do love knowing that MM is in my hip pocket!
Lee


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I facebooked the university once again, emailed them and asked if someone could please at least give me a number for the correct department head...we shall see. Vicki


Did they *ever* get back you and you got your answer?

Lee...


buckrun said:


> Only the oral formulations of the same product are otc. Any injection is Rx.
> Love Mineral Max 2! High zinc and lots of good immune boosting for stress times.
> To me the copper and selenium are really rather low dosage but love being able to boost zinc so easily rather than dietarily since it is so vital and overlooked...just a tip- it is in people as well.
> Acne- herpes-staph-allergies- many things are symptoms of zinc levels too low.
> Lee


A gem I didn't see when it was posted!
What dose do you use of the MinMaxII ?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope Lacia, you want to try to track it down? Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I just emailed myself the link to the other Copper thread you reference in this one.... No promises, Life is throwing me curves but I'll see if I can track down a name from there if I have time.

Then I have to have time and remember to come back and post it, LOL, sometime that's where I drop the ball... but I'm curious so we'll see...


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Lee. U said that if the goats have staph like what ?? Like the bumps ?? Well I already gave my girls lysign and they still have staph bumps on their udder. I am wondering about that multi min becuz I have some of it from the vets office. But I already gave her copper bolus in Jan. That is why I cant figure out if I should use it or not.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would dose her with 1cc per 100 lbs.
The problem is zinc deficiency for immune function and skin cell replication.
Low zinc makes weaker skin with more problems likely.
The amt of copper in the dose is negligible and the main reason I use it is the zinc.
She is showing a need for that and so yes I would do it.
It will help perk up her immunity and build the next layer of skin more resilient.
Lee


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Lee, do you use MultiMin 90 or Mineral Max II?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The latter


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

So everyone with any skin issues and the ones near/just kidding are all getting extra oral zinc chelate here. Not as good, but better than nothing. I added the MultiMinII to my list for the next time I ask vet for stuff. Two of them just eat the capsules, how easy is that, LOL.


----------



## Kjen (May 20, 2013)

Hi The vet clinic I work for carries MultiMin 90. I'm having some staph dermatitis issues and am going to try it. Most severely affected is my fancy young yearling in milk...of course. I do copper bolus 2x yearly and did so in June. The yearling kidded June 13 and is raising two strapping young boys. The bucklings are mildly affected by the staph.

Just making sure that 1cc per 100 lbs. is the correct goat dosage??? Also, I am using Manna Pro Mineral but have to mix it in the grain mix for the young doe because she will not free choice it at all. Can someone recommend a different mineral?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

My does get Sweetlix Meat Maker free choice year round and Multimin 90 twice a year - in the fall before breeding (just dosed them all this month) and after kidding.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Try adding some yeast or kelp to the mineral. When I fed Manna Pro, no one refused it, but we know how goats are. 

Is the staph on your doe's udder? I use Nolvasan (chlorhexidine diacetate) as a teat spray. Whenever I've seen bumps I use this and it clears it right up.


----------



## Kjen (May 20, 2013)

She has them primarily on the nose and now her chin(that's a new place for her). The older doe has one on her udder once in a while. The Nolvasan works great on those! I used kelp once and will add it back in. I just need to fix the nutritional problem to get rid of it. Our alfalfa is so good it's like candy, we feed oat/field pea hay for more roughage, grain is Purina Goat Chow mixed with BOSS, beetpulp shreds, the Manna Pro Mineral, and a bit of Power Fuel(rice bran) left over from the market lamb project. Offer mineral free choice with baking soda on the side. Copper bolus 2x per year, deworm, cdt, BoSe at kidding and to kids. They've had this staph in varying degrees since early Spring. I am mystified.


----------

